

Top athletes and singers have coaches. Should you? (2011) - akbarnama
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2011/10/03/personal-best?printable=true&currentPage=all

======
xiphias
I already have. It's called code review.

~~~
the_cat_kittles
one problem is that working for the same company can color the code review-
the incentives may be skewed away from the truth. a third party (coach) while
not immune from biasing influences, will at the very least have different
biases.

